# Course suitable according to SOL?



## itsanirudh (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi everyone 
Can anyone tell me whether this course is suitable keeping the SOL in mind . This is the name of the course :

*Master of Business( Enterprise resource planning Systems)*

The course is offered by Victoria University

Please help me out


----------

